# Hate to clean



## nancy237 (May 29, 2008)

I am wondering about breaking all the cleaning into 10 minutes tasks 
and keeping a list on the fridge. If I do a few a day and I get each family
member to do one a day maybe we could keep the house clean that way.

I put off cleaning day because I am always behind on it and the whole house takes me 3-4 hours.... I can always think of a project that comes first


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

It worked for me. I am disabled, with fibromyalgia. It feels like I am always playing "catch-up" with my housework. I break each room down into the daily stuff, with a separate list for deep cleaning. There is enough time for me to really focus on one room per day, and still get at the little things like vaccuuming and dusting. 

HOWEVER-this will not take care of the clutter and disorganization. That has to be handled differently. It didn't get like that in a week and a week won't take care of it.

My advice is to check out the flylady website and tailor her plan to work for you. 

I've been living my live in 15 minute increments for a long time, and it works!


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

I'll 2nd the Flylady website. You will find that not everything will fit into your routine, but the basics are there. It worked great for me. I no longer follow her site, I've tailored it to my own now.

Good Luck.


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

on really rushed or "bad" days i set the timer for 15 minutes. If I only do something (ex. dishes, vaccuming etc.) for that amount of time it is still better than nothing. Often the worst part is the "starting"


----------

